

The Moto X proves Google still needs the Nexus program - lchski
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/2/4580184/why-google-still-needs-the-nexus-program

======
bookwormAT
Curious that this needed to be proven, and that Google "needs" the Nexus
program, as if this was a unwanted necessity.

Google has always stated that they want to run Motorola as its own entity. The
companies spokesmen have always made very clear that the Nexus program will
continue.

As for "fragmentation": Nobody gains anything if the Moto X ships with the
latest Android version. Customers, Developer and Platform provider benefit
much more from regular, long term updates (e.g. a device does not fall two
version behind for two years) that instant platform updates (which are
unrealistic for cross-platform technologies anyway).

The interesting question here is if the Moto X will get the Android version
that Google releases after Android 5. If it is running the 2 weeks old version
at release it only important for gadget geeks and the boulevard press.

